# system shuts off with too much volume



## soxfan019 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have a 2006 wrx with infinity mxt components up front and mxt coaxial's in the back. I Also have an Eclipse double DIN Nav unit.

The car, from previous owner had a big system in in but all the wiring returned to stock except there are some wires he showed me, which are all still in the car, and told me when i get 2 10" subs and an amp I can hook it all back up. Im mentioning this to see if it could be a wire issue since a lot was messed around form previous owner.

Anyway, I have had the car for about a year now and have not ran into any problems; have been able to put the vlume up pretty high. Also, I just had my block built so everything in the engine was taken out by the S&R performance in tampa, fl. Ive had the car back for a week now and the system was fine but now its messing up

PROBLEM:

When i turn my volume up and when the bass kicks in a song esepcially, the whole system just shuts off and turns back on and shuts off but if i put the volume back down it will play steady. It seems like there is some time of low voltage. Also, I think my passenger side front speaker blew cause nothing will play from there. This just recently happened. Could that be the problem.

Sorry for the long post but I would appreciate it if someone could take the time to help me out! Thanks

Jon


----------



## Jbeckers (Jun 24, 2011)

There can be a number of things that can be doing this. What size wire are you using form your battery to your amp(s). are any other speakers not working or just the front pass speaker. if you can unplug the blown speaker from your amp and try it. if it still does it, that will eliminate any speaker problems with that one. let me know what size wire do you have 8,4,2 gauge wire, because that might be the case. in other words more spec info.


----------



## mikehusain (Apr 18, 2011)

Did you change any of the components in the car? Add anything new? Is there an amp running the mtx speakers? I would probably start with the head unit and verify all connections from the unit to devices are secure. If you do have an amp, are you running below recommended impendance?


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

What watt stereo are you using maybe the stereo is underpowered.


----------

